# Blazers/Suns Game Thread



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

No Patterson tonight. He's out with a strained back. That means more minutes for Q hopefully.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

is z-bo playing center this game?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

They need to get Zach the ball more on offence!!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

we're up by 10. No complaints from me.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Did you see that alley-oop attempt to Zach? I haven't seen many oop dunks by Zach. This was like a Damon-to-Sheed oop, Zach's arm was outstretched behind him like Rasheed does sometimes.

Zach missed.  Tough pass.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

31-17 Portland at the end of 1


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 31-17 Portland at the end of 1


You've gotta love a 14 point lead....but...

8 Portland turnovers in the quarter? :nonono:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

nice pass by cook to set up Davis


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

offense running smooth with Cook in there. I'm impressed


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Another nice pass from Cook to Sheed to Davis...

Cook's gonna end up being Dale's savior at this rate


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm not terribly familiar with Cook's game, but he doesn't seem especially speedy. I would say he's more suited for the half court set, which isn't bad with Zach and Sheed out there.

one thing I CAN say, he doens't hold onto the ball very long. I like that.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

WOW... Dale with a fadaway jumper! I really like what I'm seeing from Cook right now!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

yes, but we are pushing the pace.. so turnovers are expected...



I need to clean my glasses... the tv still says Portland's ahead 49 - 31

I must be dreaming.. I see a team passing well and shooting well...

Omar looks good... :rock:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I know that it is only his first game, but Cook is looking awesome working the floor! :yes:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Omar is really playing well.

He's really running the offense well, and making crisp passes.

He's doing his part to make himself a keeper.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Sheed's gone.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I know it has not happened in a lonnnnnnngg time

way to go Sheed! :nonono:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

two T's? one for flipping the ball when they're going to time-out, and the other for complaining what looked to be rather clean?

jeesh..


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

curious-who's the ref?

what did he do?


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

The Ref is Tony Brothers. Didn't really see anything but him talking. Pretty stupid. Anyways, this could be a miracle for Q. 

I am liking what I am seeing from Cook. If he continues this over the 10 day contract, hell sign him for the rest of the year.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Damon better watch his back. With the way Omar Cook played he might have some competition for starting point guard. :yes:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

If Cook keeps playing like he is, Damon is going to have some problems keeping his starting role. Could Cook the new floor general that Portland is looking for? I know it's early, but he is looking great!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

wow the Blazers cant say a damn thing to the refs w/o a T


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> Sheed's gone.


What an idiot! Thats Sheed for you.


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Great now Miles got a T. I can see why he is frustrated he got molested on that oop. I am kinda hoping he gets ejected. More playing time for my man Q. 

The thing about Q though is this. He is a confidence player. When he misses easy shots his confidence goes down and will miss a lot of other shots. If he is hitting then he will be draining them all night.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Omar BACK IN!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Those were some pretty quick T's tonight...

Blazers by a bunch at the half


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Omar is going to be a favorite with this kind of out put. He is going to be here longer than 10 days, you can bank on it! :yes:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

How was this guy stuck in the NBDL?! If he can lead the attack this well, he's a major find. The ball movement tonight has been awesome - and what got into Dale Davis? Last game he looked as bad as he possibly could, tonight he's hitting turnaround jumpers.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> How was this guy stuck in the NBDL?! If he can lead the attack this well, he's a major find. The ball movement tonight has been awesome - and what got into Dale Davis? Last game he looked as bad as he possibly could, tonight he's hitting turnaround jumpers.


I don't know, but your right, the ball movement is looking so much better tonight. Looks like Miles and Randolph will have a job as scouts when they are done as players!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

WOW! You all thought that you were die hard fans, what was up with that couple during the halftime show? My wife would have never gone for something like that for our wedding.

I wonder if they know about our board and lurk here?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I think you guys made a really nice find with Cook.. I don't know what his offensive game is like but he is an amazing passer.. he had a couple of no look passes to Rasheed in the key from about 10 feet out that completely threw the Phoenix D (if you want to call it that  ) off..

He's quick and makes smart decisions on his passes.. much better ball movement with him in the game..


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

How did Denver and Dallas not want Cook????


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> WOW! You all thought that you were die hard fans, what was up with that couple during the halftime show? My wife would have never gone for something like that for our wedding.


maybe it's because she was already marrying you..isn't that asking enough of her?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Not just Denver and Dallas, but also Indy and Boston turned Cook away. From what I've seen I can't see why.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Alarming stat of the night:

Derek Anderson 4-4 from the floor. Lately it's been taking him 18-20 shots to get 4 makes.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> How did Denver and Dallas not want Cook????


At this point, who really cares?

I think that the only reason that Portland took a chance on him was the fact that Miles and Randolph pushed bigtime for him. He keeps playing like he is and he is going to remain a Blazer for a while. Look out Damon, Cook could be your replacement in time.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe it's because she was already marrying you..isn't that asking enough of her?


True, I really didn't want to push it. My wife was late to the rehearsal and I asked the minister if anyone had ever been left at the rehearsal and she told me not yet! So yeah, I sure didn’t want to push having Blaze at the wedding!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

you know, D-Miles jumper hasn't looked THAT bad. I don't know why he has such a bad rep.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Man the Blazers are not missing from behind the arc and almost everything else are layups and dunks.

Phoenix makes no effort, turns the ball over. This game is horrible.

14 turnovers before the 3rd quarter is over.

Shawn Marion with 2-11 shooting.

And the Suns must have missed more than 10 layups already.

At least Amare gets about anything he wants offensively when he is in the game and JJ trying to take over.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Man the Blazers are not missing from behind the arc and almost everything else are layups and dunks.
> 
> Phoenix makes no effort, turns the ball over. This game is horrible.
> ...


Don't worry, its the blazers. the Suns will come all the way back.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Man the Blazers are not missing from behind the arc and almost everything else are layups and dunks.
> 
> Phoenix makes no effort, turns the ball over. This game is horrible.
> ...


You'd think that since Zach is 'lost without Rasheed' and that Zach is 'not as good as Amare or Marion' that Phoenix would be laying the wood to Portland.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

These officials are taking over the game. Portland can't but a call at this point. Unbelievable.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> You'd think that since Zach is 'lost without Rasheed' and that Zach is 'not as good as Amare or Marion' that Phoenix would be laying the wood to Portland.


What has Zach done when Amare was in the game? Especially when he was on him?

In the 2nd half Randolph has done almost nothing at all.

He had 6 rebounds against Phoenix small starting lineup and when Amare checked in he had 1 more for the half.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> What has Zach done when Amare was in the game? Especially when he was on him?
> ...


I'm confused. you didn't want antibody coming into the suns group and 'trolling', yet you're not exactly behaving un-troll like yourself...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

8 second call.... Put Cook back in!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> What has Zach done when Amare was in the game? Especially when he was on him?
> 
> ...


Considering he has 19 pts and 10 rebounds now...I don't think it matters. Compared to Amare's 17 (over half on free throws) and 5 rebounds. (5 rebounds? Vlad Stepania has that many in half the minutes) 

let's see...more points, more rebounds, more assists. If Zach is 'lost' I hope he never gets found.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Seriously, I know Damon has 11 assists, but he's holding onto the ball too long. If he's going to continue to do that then I say give Cook a run.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Zach is so 'lost' that Amare has to push off to get to the rim. 

Offensive foul Amare.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

boy, thats not a fishy call..

lead with ones knee, and it's a foul on the defender...

ooook..


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

wonderful strategy... Get the lead and then coast.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crap, this feels like a typical OT game...


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

why did mo take zach out for pretty much the whole 4th?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I have stopped trying to figure out Mo's substitution pattern. Mostly because he DOESN'T HAVE ONE.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:banghead:

Dohy!!!!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

OK-it's the Clip game all over again...do we foul or not????


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Johnson for 3 in the corner... I can feel it. Typical Blazer loss. I hope I'm dead wrong, though!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

miracle of miracles!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

God, I love being wrong.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> Johnson for 3 in the corner... I can feel it. Typical Blazer loss. I hope I'm dead wrong, though!


YOUR WRONG!!!! :laugh: 

and I am happy that you are!


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

That has got to be one of the WORST offensive quarters I have ever seen. You would think this was Damon first game in the pro's. WTF is he doing?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

WHEW!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Shawn Marion loses another one for the Suns with his boneheaded play.

I can't figure out whats wrong with this guy, his shots keep coming out of the basket and he keeps shooting when Joe Johnson is unstoppable.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

a new streak perhaps...

SLC here they come!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Shawn Marion loses another one for the Suns with his boneheaded play.
> 
> I can't figure out whats wrong with this guy, his shots keep coming out of the basket and he keeps shooting when Joe Johnson is unstoppable.


We will trade you Davis and Q for him.... works cap wise


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

seeeeee

we NEEEEEEED Rasheed!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I am really impressed with Omar Cook. Portland plays great with him in the game. I know that it is only one game, but hey, he looked awesome out there running to team. Looks like Portland has found it's back up, heck maybe he is a starter in a season.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> We will trade you Davis and Q for him.... works cap wise


For the right package I would let him go, likely.

Capspace and picks or a young center.

Marion will soon have to realize that JJ and Amare will be the first two options.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Think how crazy it would be if the Suns moved Marion and the NY 2004 1st Round pick for the team who gets the #1 pick and take Okafor. Amare and Emeka. They would be the best defensive PF/C combo ever.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Draft Hakim Warrick with their own lotto pick.


Okafor or maybe Howard?
Amare
Warrick
Johnson
Barbosa

Age average like 22.


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Phx needs to draft Nigel Dixion in the 2nd Round this year. He is a C. 326 pound or something. ONly 8% BODY FAT! I mean the guy is a monster, if you watch him in the games he dominates in the post and could be a good Backup C for you guys.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Jake Voshkul is pretty much the perfect backup C for any team what we need is a starter.

I would like them to sign Camby if they don't get Kobe.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> What has Zach done when Amare was in the game? Especially when he was on him?
> 
> ...


Z-Bo had 19 and 11...fairly good game. Amare sure punked Z-Bo huh BigAmare? And speaking of trolling...:no:


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> I'm confused. you didn't want antibody coming into the suns group and 'trolling', yet you're not exactly behaving un-troll like yourself...


I'm confused as well. It's called trolling if I go into the Sun's board but it's called something entirely different if Big Amare comes into the Blazer board...what a joke.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Omar is really playing well.
> 
> He's really running the offense well, and making crisp passes.
> ...


plus he and zach should play well together, after all they were hs teammates


----------

